# Best Halotestin



## Eye of Fire (Aug 8, 2017)

Greetings,

I was wondering if some of you could recomment legit, high quality halotestin brands. I an aware that there are several similar threads on the forum: Yet, as they are all several years old I thought I d create a new one.

What is the best halotestin in your opinion?

Regards


----------



## ROID (Aug 8, 2017)

Asia pharma
British dragon


----------



## BadGas (Aug 8, 2017)

Pharmacom


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 8, 2017)

Try us out at monster labs.  Quite a few stellar reviews out there now.  I love it pre workout, never want to leave the gym.


----------



## Grozny (Aug 9, 2017)

ROID said:


> Asia pharma
> British dragon



Top notch prods there is no better !!


----------



## Eye of Fire (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks alot for the answers. I think I will go with BD Halotestex... The only thing that worries me, is that there seem to be many forgeries of BD products out there


----------



## Grozny (Aug 21, 2017)

Eye of Fire said:


> Thanks alot for the answers. I think I will go with BD Halotestex... The only thing that worries me, is that there seem to be many forgeries of BD products out there



only real deal and there is no copies of www.britishdragon.com


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 30, 2017)

ROID said:


> Asia pharma
> British dragon



+2 with this.....but I don't often see it in stock. I used to grab as much as I can when AP had it in stock. Maybe he now has it all the time....have not checked in a while, but it's legit stuff. LOVE IT!!



/V


----------



## Grozny (Sep 1, 2017)

As i can see WP isnt more sponsor on iron


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 1, 2017)

Grozny said:


> As i can see WP isnt more sponsor on iron


Or asf.  Closed up shop.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 5, 2017)

WP was a great guy a lot of free gear with his lottery.

*WP*


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 5, 2017)

Grozny said:


> WP was a great guy a lot of free gear with his lottery.
> 
> *WP*



Is that Asian still alive?


----------



## Grozny (Sep 5, 2017)

45PRs said:


> Is that Asian still alive?



Dont have any clue where is he.


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2017)

Offshorepharmashop.com


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2017)

Grozny said:


> WP was a great guy a lot of free gear with his lottery.
> 
> *WP*



Many a rigged lottery have I won.

Always after a grand plus WU payment. So did I really win anything ?

Damn sneaky chanks


----------



## domestic-supply (Sep 16, 2017)

*Alpha Pharma Halobol *


----------



## Grozny (Sep 17, 2017)

domestic-supply said:


> *Alpha Pharma Halobol *



Its also great halo and human grade quality.


----------

